# Beifänger



## Ace (19. Januar 2001)

Hi an alle!
Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Beifänger beim Pilken??? Und vor allem wie sind sie befestigt?????(Seitenarme,Hauptschnur,Dreiwegwirbel e.t.c.)
Ich finde das die art der befestigung viele Aussteiger verhindern kann!


------------------
:a Petri Heil !!! Ace :a


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. Januar 2001)

Hallo Ace!
wenn ich mit Beifänger fische (was selten vorkommt) dann nehme ich Rotationsperlen. Die vertreibt Eisele. Das sind Glasperlen mit zwei überkreutz gebohrten Löchern. Durch das eine Loch wird die Hauptschnur gezogen und durch das andere die Mundschnur des Beifängers. Das geht echt gut.

------------------

  www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Ace (19. Januar 2001)

Hi Jörg !
von den Dingern hab ich noch garnichts gehört!Hört sich aber gut an werd ich beim nächsten mal ausprobieren!
ich hab mir früher immer fertige Jig-Vorfächer gekauft ! Der größte Sch...!
Es gab Tage da haben mir 50èr Dorsche den Jig Geklaut(Befestigung gebrochen u.s.w.)
Meine momentane Lieblingsmontage ist die in der HP "Dorschfestival" beschriebene (Dorsch anker) aber höchstens 2 Jigs (rot)
Das wichtigste Dabei ich nehme keine Jig-Köpfe sonder Einzelhaken und lose auf der Schnurlaufende Brandungsperlen als Kopf!
Ich war immer der Meinung Das Dorsche sich am Beifänger über den Starren Jigkopf aushebeln Können!!!!
Seit ich das mache ist meine Erfolgsrate wesentlich höher!
was hälst du als Spezi davon????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------





 Petri Heil !!! Ace


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. Januar 2001)

Jo, lose Perlen sind besser als die Bleiköppe so mach ich das auch. Aber wie gesagt ich pilke am liebsten mit Pilker solo. Beifänger nehme ich nur wenn gar nichts geht auf Pilker.

------------------

  www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2001)

Der beste Beifänger in der Andrift: Ohne Beifänger
In der Abdrift: Normale Twister aber auf HAken ohne Bleikopf montiert (Größe 2/0 bis 4/o), mit Widerhaken auf dem Schenkel.
MfG


----------



## MiCo (20. Januar 2001)

Hallo Ace,
die Rotationsperlen sind ne prima Sache. Gibt es auch von Zebco und Dega usw, heißen dann auch Rotation-beads oder Pilk-beads. Großer Vorteil ist, daß Du keinen Knoten hast in dem die Schnur geknickt und somit geschwächt wird. Als Mundschnur an der der Jig geknotet wird kann ich Dir noch Amnesia empfehlen. Diese Schnur dreht sich nicht wie normale Monofile auf. Das mit dem Aushebeln kann ich nicht bestätigen. Beim Angeln mit Jigs hast Du deutlich weniger Aussteiger als beim Angeln mit Drilling/Pilker. Wichtiger scheint mir die richtige Wahl des Jigs und Twister. Hakengröße 2/0 mit einem 3,5g Bleikopf hat sich als Standard bewährt. Nehme keine vergoldeten oder verchromten Haken. Sehen hübsch aus, gammeln Dir aber von innen her durch bis sie dann brechen. Besser Haken von VMC (z.B. Barbarian Jig-Haken) Farbe rot oder grün mit eckigem Hakenbogen und sauscharf. Diese Haken sind zwar nicht rostfrei ihre Farbe wirkt jedoch wie eine Art Rostschutz. Wenn Du den Twister aufziehst achte darauf, daß der Bogen des Schwanzes nicht über den Hakenbogen des Jigs hinausragt, ggf. den Körper etwas kürzen. Ist der Twister zu groß oder auf den Hakenbogen gerutscht hagelt es Fehlbisse. Wähle nach Möglichkeit immer die original japanroten Twister ( zu erkennen an dem Aufdruck "JAPAN" auf dem Bogen des Twisterschwanzes ). Diese Twister sind von ihrer Konsistenz her sehr zäh und halten besonders gut am Haken und überstehen auch so einige Bißattacken mehr als normale Gummis. Besonders weiche Twister lassen sich sonst auch gut mit Sekundenkleber am Haken befestigen.   Viel Spaß beim Jiggen
MiCo


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (20. Januar 2001)

Hallo
Ich benutze sehr gern die altmodischen Oktopussysteme. Ich baue sie mir aber selber, da ich mit den gekauften schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Meine Systeme haben dann auch bloß zwei Seitenarme, als Schnur kommt eine 0,80mm mit einem 5/0 oder 6/0er Hacken (VMC oder Mustad) zum Einsatz. Dazu ans Ende ein guter Wirbel. Hatte damit bis jetzt noch keine größeren Probleme. Was ich auch noch hernehme sind die Gummimack&acute;s. Da kaufe ich mir auch Bausätze und bastel das dann slber zusammen. Man hat ja im Winter meist etwas mehr Zeit. Von den Perlen habe ich auch schon gehört, aber noch keine Gelegenheit gehabt sie zu Testen. Was aber nicht ist kann ja noch werden.


------------------
Petri Heil Stuffel


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (21. Januar 2001)

Hallo 
Mit meinen Systemen werde ich wohl in der Ostsee wenig Erfolg haben. Das ist ja dann eher was für Norwegen. Habe mich da etwas im Forum geirrt.

------------------
Petri Heil Stuffel


----------



## fly-martin (21. Januar 2001)

Frage an MiCo : wie arretierst Du denn die Rotations-beads auf der Hauptschnur ? Wenn man in die Beschreibungen schaut, wird unter die Rotations-beads ein Knoten gemacht - sonst würden sie verrutschen. Ich benutze sie selten, aber wenn, dann klemme ich eine Hülse auf die Schnur, damit die Perlen nicht zum Pilker rutschen.

------------------
--------------
thight Lines
--------------


----------



## MiCo (21. Januar 2001)

@martin
die untere Begrenzung bildet bei mir ein einfacher Knoten, der 4 mal durchgeschlauft wurde. Da es mir aber nicht gelingt einen zweiten Knoten oberhalb so anzubringen, daß dieser eng an der Rotationsperle anliegt, verwende ich dort einen Coil-Crimp. Ein Coil-Crimp ist ein zu einer Art Feder aufgewickelter Draht, der aber nicht federt sondern starr ist. Sieht aus wie eine Feder, die auseinandergezogen wurde aber nicht mehr zurückgefedert ist. Dieser Draht wird in einem Stück angeboten von dem dann einzelne Stücke mittels Zange abgekniffen werden können. Es sollten etwa 6 Windungen pro Crimp benutzt werden. In diese Windungen wird dann die Vorfachschnur eingefädelt. Hält bombenfest. Man muß jedoch auf einen bestimmten Durchmesser der Schnur achten. Ich verwende dazu eine 60er, die den Vorteil hat, daß sie bei dem normalen Knoten nicht einschneidet und dadurch geschwächt wird. Gern baue ich vor und hinter die Rotationsperle noch jewils eine kleine Glasperle ein. Dadurch rotiert diese besonders leicht um ihre eigene Achse. Der Vorteil gegenüber der Hülsenklemmung ist, daß die Crimps auch nachträglich in ihrer Position noch korrigierbar sind (einfach wieder ausdrehen und an neuer Position wieder eindrehen). Da die Crimps aus nichtrostendem Stahl sind kann man sie auch immer wieder verwenden.[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von MiCo am 21-01-2001 um 19:56.]


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Januar 2001)

Hi Mico!
Die Crimps sind ganz gut. Ich verwende sie aber neben Presshülsen zum bauen von Brandungsmontagen. Aber warum nicht bei diesen Beifängersysthemen funzen die bestimmt auch gut. Werd ich mal testen aber wie gesagt kommt selten vor das ich mit Jig fische.
Ich habe die Rotationsperle aber auf der Hauptschnur zwischen zwei Knoten im Abstand von ca 5cm so kann sich die Perle frei auf der Schnur bewegen und dadurch auch gut ihren Dienst verrichten.

------------------

  www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Tiffy (23. Januar 2001)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe so einiges ausprobiert an Befestigungen von Beifängern. Heute fische ich nur noch mit einem System für die Ostsee.Ich nehme ein Stück 0,45 mm Corall Sea von DAM und fädele die Schnur durch das Hakenöhr eines 5/0 er Haken. Dann mache ich zusammen mit dem Haken einen Schlaufenknoten sodas sich der Haken frei auf der Schlaufe bewegen kann. Auf den Haken schiebe ich dann meistens Twister. Brauche ich z.B. Rote Twister mit gelben Kopf, schiebe ich zuerst ein Stück gelben Twister( kann man von alten Twistern nehmen) und dann den roten entsprechend gekürzt drauf. Ich fische in der Ostsee zu 99% mit 2 Beifängern.Der Vorteil ist:
Der Haken und damit der Beifänger kann sich frei bewegen, dadurch kann man dem Twister viel mehr "Leben" geben als wie dieses bei anderen Seitenarmsystemen der Fall ist. Und aushebeln ist nicht möglich. Allerdings fische ich nur vom Boot aus in der Ostsee, auf Angelkuttern oder in der Brandung habe ich das noch nicht probiert.Mit diesem System fange ich fast alle meine Ostseedorsche, und das Ergebnis ist für mich so gut das ich wohl nie wieder über ein anderes System nachdenken werde.Gruß
Tiffy
P.S  Außerdem spart das ne Menge Geld, man braucht nämlich nicht den ganzen Fremdwörter-Kram kaufen.
[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Tiffy am 22-01-2001 um 12:45.]


----------

